# Power max 724 chute control



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I am having some trouble with my chute control...it moves left to right fine...but there is some tension when I push forward to move the chute down (it goes down slowly) and then it won't go back up at all!! When i bring the blower inside the garage the control works fine again!! Once I go out in the cold it becomes a problem again. I tried the solution in the manual for adjusting the discharge chute latch but it didnt help. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep in mind that the cable should not have broken, unless it was out of adjustment of its operating range. i.e. you were trying to raise it too much, or lower it too much. When installing the new cable, pay close attention to adjusting it correctly...or you may wind up getting to know your parts guy on a 1st name basis.


New thought - I suppose it could also have failed because water may have entered inside the cable, and froze, and then when you tried to move the cable, it broke, or it may have rusted or gotten dirty inside the cable, and also caused it to break when trying to move the chute.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

It is out in the garage now and everything is working fine....I sprayed some lube on the wire at the stick and chute ends. I will take it out tomorrow and see if it changes in the cold.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like water in the cable that is freezing. You may have to disconnect one end, and lower that end so it drains out the water overnight.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Had it in the garage a few days with a dehumidifier on...it worked fine after....must have been water in the line after all...Thanks!!


----------

